

Has google acquired pdfmenot? - evancaine

A blog post about the acquisition was here:
http://www.labnol.org/internet/google-buys-pdfmenot-pdf-viewer/12957/<p>but is now showing a 404. and http://www.pdfmenot.com now redirects to google docs.<p>No other mention of the story elsewhere. Is google trying to keep this one quiet?<p>* edit: "why is google trying..." changed to "Is google trying ..."
======
yumraj
Try this: [http://www.btobsources.com/google-quietly-acquires-
pdfmenot-...](http://www.btobsources.com/google-quietly-acquires-pdfmenot-pdf-
viewer/)

